# New to hgh advise needed please 45 year old male



## Gfunk (Apr 27, 2020)

Hi advise please 
I've just started using hgh for the first time 
I'm on 2 iu a day 
Pinning before bed


----------



## Spongy (Apr 27, 2020)

you're going to need to be a lot more specific about what you're asking


----------



## HighHeater (Apr 27, 2020)

like Spongy said....what exactly are you asking bc right now you've given a statement.


----------



## Gfunk (Apr 27, 2020)

Hi sorry I'm new to the forum 
I have been pinning 2 iu a day, in the evening about 2 hours before bedtime
I'm running 400mg of sustanon as well 
I have been getting a little anxious and had very short spells of heart palpitations
Only last for a few minutes and when I calm myself down they go away 
Is this something you guys would be concerned about 
I'm on week 2 of my 12 week cycle 
Appreciate any help or advice


----------



## TODAY (Apr 27, 2020)

Gfunk said:


> Hi sorry I'm new to the forum
> I have been pinning 2 iu a day, in the evening about 2 hours before bedtime
> I'm running 400mg of sustanon as well
> I have been getting a little anxious and had very short spells of heart palpitations
> ...


Heart palpitations are always cause for concern.

When was the last time you had any cardiac testing done?


----------



## Gfunk (Apr 27, 2020)

Hi I haven't had any test done 
This is my 1st cycle for about 8 years 
Should I stop the cycles or reduce the dosage 
Forgot to mention I can off 10mg citalipram AD just over a week ago


----------



## Gfunk (Apr 27, 2020)

I only seem to get it on the hgh if I don't take the hgh I don't get any palpitations


----------



## TODAY (Apr 27, 2020)

Gfunk said:


> Hi I haven't had any test done
> This is my 1st cycle for about 8 years
> Should I stop the cycles or reduce the dosage
> Forgot to mention I can off 10mg citalipram AD just over a week ago


Abnormal changes in heart rate and/or rhythm are an established (but rare) side effect of citalopram. I'd recommend contacting your doctor ASAP.


----------



## Gfunk (Apr 27, 2020)

It's strange as I don't ever get any problems when training/working out or any other time and when I don't take the GH it doesn't happen 
I think I will stop the cycle and when these lockdown eases of go see my doc 
Thanks for the advice


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 27, 2020)

I am not an expert but from what I recall about what I looked up when I was  taking it that there is no point taking at night because your body produces the most natural HGH at night when you are sleeping. Also I believe you should be taking it at least 2 times a day morning and afternoon so it stays in your system.


----------



## Gfunk (Apr 27, 2020)

Thanks bobbyloads
Yes I have read that too, I was injecting once a day first thing in the morning but maybe my body just doesn't like hgh I don't know 
I feel a lot of what I'm experiencing could be to do with coming off the damn anti depressants
Never take em again


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 27, 2020)

Gfunk said:


> Thanks bobbyloads
> Yes I have read that too, I was injecting once a day first thing in the morning but maybe my body just doesn't like hgh I don't know
> I feel a lot of what I'm experiencing could be to do with coming off the damn anti depressants
> Never take em again



Yeah do not **** with anti depressants they gave my wife some a few months back for nerve pain I told her do not take it she did not listen 1 pill had her ****ed up for a week. I had some bad experiences as a kid with  that shit they over prescribe that shit to people that do not really need it and it ****s with your body chemistry. I am super anti on this subject of depression pills.


----------



## Gfunk (Apr 27, 2020)

It's my 2nd week off them now I am definitely not going backwards yes I feel dizzy and now and again (rarely) get some palpitations 
Hopefully these effects will wear off soon and I can start my cycle 
I think there is too much going on at the moment to suggest an issue with my health 
Don't get me wrong the anti depressants helped me get over the loss of my mum but I will never go on them again


----------



## Fitzh2o (Apr 28, 2020)

Hey brother your welcome to message me anytime on this but 2 iu is a great start point 
are you using generic or pharm grade? 
what made you decide before bed I know many times and placements all great just winding decision making!


----------



## brock8282 (Apr 28, 2020)

if your hgh is giving you heart palpitations i would be worried about its legitimacy.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Apr 28, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> if your hgh is giving you heart palpitations i would be worried about its legitimacy.


 thats what i was thinking but i dont know enough about hgh to chime in ..plenty with sus and that amount never gave me any sides. i do agree about anti depressants..u let the dr tell it everyone is depressed or bi-polar. a good diet. exerting urself at the gym, looking good naked and a good sex life was my key to a happy life...drs just try to make everyone think they need pills


----------

